# Saturdays Ride



## cosmic (13 Aug 2012)

Was up at a friends in Brechin for the weekend and i just had to take my bike with me, picked my route and on Saturday morning headed up Glen Esk at the edge of the Cairngorms National Park.
Absolutly loved this cycle...
The weather was cloudy but warm with a slight breeze..
I climbed to 1,564ft with a total distance of 40.6mi in 2hrs 41 mins...
Can't wait till next year...

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/nAInEitifuY


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2012)

so am i right in thinking you rode one of the saturdays i dont remember one being called Glen Esk that cant be the one that Lewis Hamilton is seeing or is it ?


----------



## cosmic (13 Aug 2012)

oh theres definatley a Glen Esk but i like your thinking...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2012)

cosmic said:


> oh theres definatley a Glen Esk but i like your thinking...


 glad you didnt take my comment wrong way and glad you enjoyed the ride


----------

